# PLEASE help me name this piano piece!



## imthomyorke (May 5, 2007)

this has been driving me crazy. 
its an advert for a new show, the piano music i recognize but cannot place.
any help is MUCH appreciated.

here is a link to said advert:


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

I'd say it's something of Chopin's, but sorry I cannot say what.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Lisztfreak said:


> I'd say it's something of Chopin's, but sorry I cannot say what.


I would have said something like "_it's not classical_". But we all now how that ends.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

Well I think Lisztfreak and Manuel are both right. It is or was by Chopin and it's not classical, not any more!

Or at least that's my guess. I thought at first that it was a mangled version of the second subject of the third movement of the Piano Sonata no. 2 in B-flat minor, op. 35. But there's so much of that frilly stuff going on, which the second subject is so uncharacteristically free of...

And the funeral march bit, come to think of it, has no frills at all.

So my second guess is that you're just going to have to go crazy. 

But surely there are Chopin experts in this forum. Where are those people when you really need them?


----------



## imthomyorke (May 5, 2007)

*thanks*

thanks very much for the replies.
i suppose i could just research loads of Chopin and see what comes up.
as for misuse of the term "classical" i'll be the first to admit im completely ignorant and use the word classical to describe pretty much anything that sounds like Beethoven or Mozart. if they're even to be considered classical? i dunno. so please, if you feel i should be taught, id love to learn!
thanks again for all the help


----------

